# How to hang a thin cotton wall tapestry? Pushpins?



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi
I want to cover a cracked plaster wall in my bedroom with one of the beautiful batik cotton wall hangings here

http://www.fullmoonloom.com/

... But how do i hang them so they don't look sloppy? I bought some pushpins and was going to try that. But it may look sort of college dormish.

Also, should I hang the top flush with the ceiling ormleave a border? Which would look better?

FYI, I am not handy...

Thank you ladies!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

To look the best, i'd put a muslin sleeve (just a tube) across the top edge. You want it to be in 3 parts, with a break an equal distance from each edge. Once thats attached, you slide a dowel or a yardstick through that sleeve, and where you see the dowel in your gaps, thats your placement for your tack/nail.

Hopefully that made sense. Its how you hang a quilt, and iim sure you could find more thorough instructions w google.


----------



## JesKace (Jan 6, 2011)

The way the previous poster replied sounds like it would be the best way. That way it's not droopy in some areas. It would give it a nice straight top and just flow down the wall nicely


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

In a similar vein to what the others have said, can you get a dowel that's as long as the piece and wrap the batik around the dowel and staple gun the fabric to the dowel and then hang the dowel?


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, so it sounds like I should have a form for the wall hanging. I could purchase a long strip of light wood (I think they are used for crafts) and use that as the cheapest, easiest to cut method. I could then use push pins right above that. I could also nail the wood to the wall, but that further breaks down the wall, which isn't that bad.

Thank you!!!!!!!! Wise women!


----------



## Golden Gobelin (Mar 8, 2015)

You may want to check this blog. It is all about tapestries. :wink:
http://goldengobelin.com


----------

